#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-18
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-19
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-20
<brobostigon> good afternoon everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-21
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-22
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-23
<brobostigon> question, i just installed openarena, however i have to run it from /usr/games otherwise if i justtype in, openarena, it comes up with "The command could not be located because '/usr/games' is not included in the PATH environment variable." and i not sure how to resolvethis. advice please.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-04-24
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2012-04-16
<czajkowski> ianto: ping
<brobostigon> helo czajkowski
<czajkowski> brobostigon: hi
#ubuntu-cym 2012-04-17
<ianto> czajkowski: Hello?
